# News: New Stopover in Spain - Taberno



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

THE first Caravan Service Area in the Levante Almeriense region has opened in Taberna.

The stop for caravans has been opened at El Rancho restaurant in Los Llanos de Carrasquilla in collaboration with the National Autonomous Caravan Group.

The Levante Community of Municipalities wants to encourage this form of tourism which attracts large groups and does not require a large investment.

Caravan tourists tend to travel throughout the year and not only at set holiday times.

In Europe there are estimated to be some 1.2 million caravans, each of which carries an average of three tourists.

The parking area has been equipped with the facilities so that caravans can evacuate sewage waters, as well as connect to water and electricity supply.

In France there are more than 5,000 such stops for caravans while in Spain there are only 70, which are visited by around 200,000 caravans per year spending an average of €280 million.

Another advantage of caravaners is that they are generally self-sufficient, clean up after themselves, have a high socio-economic profile and are environmentally minded, searching to enjoy nature, and visit local historical and cultural landmarks. They frequently eat out, visit local monuments and museums and purchase products from local shops. Most of the caravaners who visit Spain are coming from France and heading to North African.

By Jennifer Leighfiel


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*http://www.euroweeklynews.com/2011102889944/news/costa-de-al*

EWN


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for pointing that out Trev. It's good to see that some people take an enlightened view, Alan.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Pity the councils here don't take the same enlightened view  

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*view*



peedee said:


> Pity the councils here don't take the same enlightened view
> 
> peedee


Can't even park on an empty Blackpool promenade!

Serves them right that the town is struggling.

TM


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Maybe not for much longer. 
http://www.fylde.gov.uk/news/2010/oct/191010motorhome/

Although this is an old news item and any moves where put on hold, Fylde have recently formed a committee looking into it further.

See >this thread<

A glimmer of hope?????

peedee


----------

